# PhysX - AMD Radeon: Es geht zügig voran



## klefreak (4. Juli 2008)

*PhysX - AMD Radeon: Es geht zügig voran*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Nachdem schon vor einiger Zeit bekannt wurde, dass auf den HD3850 /3870 Karten von AMD mittels modifizierter PhysX Treiber hardwarebeschleunigte Physikberechnung im 3d Mark Vantage möglich ist, gab es jetzt erneut eine Meldung über das Projekt auf NGOHQ.com.

Die alte Meldung lautet zusammengefasst wie folgt:

" Ein auf 3Ghz übertakteter E4500 macht im Vantage ca 7,45 OP/s im CPU2 Test, eine GForce 8800GT macht über 93 OP/s, eine HD 3850 ist imstande ca 67 OP/s zu berechnen, womit sie ihrer Grafikleistung entsprechend eingeordnet werden kann. " (ComputerBase )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


--> Originalquelle: PhysX GPU Acceleration on Radeon HD 3850

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Die neue Meldung auf NHOHQ.com lautet zusammengefast folgendermaßen:
(ich hoffe, dass mein Englisch gut genug war  )


Es sind derziet über 190 Personen im Testprogramm, darunter auch vermutliche Spione, leider haben die Programmierer noch immer keine HD4800 Karte zur Verfügung um auch diese in das Projekt aufzunehmen.
AMD ist derzeit nicht sehr Kooperativ, es wird gehofft, dass AMD nicht versucht dieses Projekt abzuwürgen. (PhysX vs HAVOC !!)

Die gute Nachricht:

Das Modifizieren der Treiber geht deshalb so "einfach", weil NVIDIA die Programmierer unterstützt !!


> My best guess would be: They probably want to take on Intel with CUDA and to deal with the latest Havok threat from both AMD and Intel.


Dieses Zitat des Treaderstellers sagt wohl alles, warum Nvidia dahinter ist, dass CUDA (und damit PhysX) auch auf Radeonkarten läuft.

Die Implementation von CUDA auf AMD Hardware sein einfach sagen die Programmierer, das Problem sei die Treiberunterstützung seitens AMD, es wird gehofft, dass AMD hier noch seine Haltung ändert.

Quelle: PhysX GPU Acceleration on Radeon Update

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Meine Meinung:

Wenn das alles wirklich gut funktioniert, dann kann man gespannt sein, wie Intel darauf reagieren wird. Die PhysX Implementation in Spielen würde so deutlich gefördert werden, da der Programmierer auf eine sehr große Hardwarebasis zurückgreifen könnte. Auch im Bereich Folding@Home würde CUDA auf AMD Hardware interessant sein, da ja derzeit die NVidia Karten deutlich leistungsstärker sind als die AMD Karten

Ich persönlich bin schon gespannt, wie sich das alles entwickelt



______________________________________________________________________________________________
______________________________________________________________________________________________

*UPDATE*: PhysX GPU Acceleration on Radeon Update - Page 8

der Programmierer (regeneration) hat eine Liste an derzeit unterstützten Karten im Forum auf NGHQ.com veröffentlicht



> some news from the front:
> 
> *Supported:*
> Radeon HD 3x00 Series
> ...


Nvidia Supports ATI Radeon PhysX Efforts - Tom's Hardware
-->
ein neuer englischer Artikel von Tomshardware über das AMD PhysX Projekt 
 
_____________________________________________________________________________________________________
_____________________________________________________________________________________________________

*UPDATE 2 ,2008.08.03*

Nachdem Regeneration im Forum von NGOHQ.com letzte Woche ankündigte, dass er in 2 Tagen (~1 Woche her) eine neue Meldung schreiben würde, gibt es nun einen neuen Eintrag von ihm, welcher lautet:




> Posted by Regeneration on August 1st, 2008, 05:10 PM
> I've been asked by a few sources to delay Update #2 for several days.


--> diese Aussage führte zu recht interessanten Spekulationen unter den Usern, es wird gehofft, dass der BIG BANG II (siehe PCGH News) dem ein Ende setzen könnte.





lg Klemens "klefreak" Böck


----------



## Brzeczek (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: PhysX - AMD Radeon Es geht zügig voran !!*

Oha das wird ja heiter...
...Das die sich nicht auf ein offenen Standard einigen können


----------



## Adrenalize (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: PhysX - AMD Radeon Es geht zügig voran !!*

Es gab ja schon Meldungen, dass Nvidia PhysX offen halten will und auch ATI-Käufer es nutzen sollen. Dazu würde auch passen, dass die NVidia-Devs das Projekt aktiv unterstützen. Ziel des Ganzen ist vermutlich, PhysX möglichst flächendeckend zu etablieren und Havok abzudrängen, und sich durch die Aktion sympathiewerte bei den Nvidia-Hassern zu sichern.

Wenn AMD sich da nun querstellt und ihre Kunden zu Havok zwingt, machen sie sich damit keine Freunde. Wobei ich eh nicht verstehe, warum AMD da mit Intel's Havok anbandelt.

Das zeigt mal wieder ganz deutllich, warum Fanboi-Sein was für doofe ist: Einerseits wettert AMD gegen den Bösen Konkurrenten Intel, aber wenn dann Nvidia aktiv wird und Intel physiktechnisch ans Bein pinkeln will, sitzen die CPU-Giganten plötzlich im selben Boot.
Da geht es nicht um Moral, Kundentreue, Ehrlichkeit, sondern ums Geld. 

Aber ich finds gut. CUDA bringt ja für die ATI-Käufer keine Nachteile, ganz im Gegenteil, auch wenns AMD vielleicht nicht gefällt. Und bei einer weiten Verbreitung kommt PhysX hoffentlich häufiger und umfassender zum Einsatz als bisher!


----------



## lordxeen (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: PhysX - AMD Radeon Es geht zügig voran !!*

@Adrenalize

Du siehst das leicht verdreht. AMD zwingt die kd nicht zu Havok. Ob Havok, PhysX oder was eigenes entscheidet der Entwickler und das Geld das fließt .  AMDs Position ist im Augenblick, dass die Physik besser auf der CPU aufgehoben ist, speziell auf Mehrkernprozzis, damit mehr Grafikleistung für optische Effekte übrig bleibt.
Man kann sich schon die Frage stellen, was sinnvoller ist. Ich sehe nicht, dass Grakas soviel idlen, so dass man sagen kann hier liegt Leistung für Physik brach. Dass beides entwickelt wird ist wohl die flexibelste Lösung, dann kann man die Physik einfach dorthin verlagern, wo weniger Leistung fürs restliche Game benötigt wird.


----------



## SandR+ (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: PhysX - AMD Radeon Es geht zügig voran !!*

kann doch sein; das Nv das Projekt nur so weit "unterstützen" das die ATI Karten immer ein stück hinter der Leistung der eigenen bleiben!  

ich denke aber auch das der 4 ,5 oder 7 Kern der CPU die Physik eher berechnen sollte als wenn ich mich entscheiden muss zwischen Toller Grafik / volle Physik oder eine Stärkere Graka kaufen


----------



## LordTripack (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: PhysX - AMD Radeon Es geht zügig voran !!*

Der Weg wird das gesunde Mittelmaß sein. Die GPUs von AMD schaffen mittlerweile 1 Teraflop Rohleistung.

Ich denke schon das noch Optimierungsbedarf für die Treiber geleistet werden muss. Aber selbst wenn PhysX Versionen mit 10% Übertaktung herauskommen stehen 100 Gigaflops Rechenleistung für PhysikX zur Verfügung. Ein aktueller Quadcore schafft höchstens 35 Gigaflop mit sehr hohem Takt.
Ich denke nicht das die CPU für diese Aufgabe der Physikberechnung weiter in Frage kommt.
Die Belastung dürfte man ja dann auch je nach Spiel wählen können; immerhin sind es zusätzliche Effekte mit denen der Spielspaß noch gesteigert wird. Man sollte also mindestens 4 Stufen einbringen. Neben kein PhysX Effekte sollte man, wie so häufig, geringe, einige, viele und sehr viele differenzieren können.


----------



## Adrenalize (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: PhysX - AMD Radeon Es geht zügig voran !!*



lordxeen schrieb:


> Du siehst das leicht verdreht. AMD zwingt die kd nicht zu Havok. Ob Havok, PhysX oder was eigenes entscheidet der Entwickler und das Geld das fließt .


Das Geld kommt doch von AMD bzw. Nvidia. Oder denkst du "The way it's meant to be played" erscheint bei diversen Spielen als Logo, weil es so hübsch aussieht? 
Wenn AMD den PhyX-Support für ihre Karten ausbremst, schneiden sie sich damit vermutlich nur ins eigene Fleisch.


> AMDs Position ist im Augenblick, dass die Physik besser auf der CPU aufgehoben ist, speziell auf Mehrkernprozzis, damit mehr Grafikleistung für optische Effekte übrig bleibt.
> Man kann sich schon die Frage stellen, was sinnvoller ist.


Mann muss sich ja nur die Benchmarkergebnisse ansehen z.B. vom 3dMark Vantage, da schlägt eine GPU die CPUs um den Faktor 7 bis 10 iirc. Un man darf nicht vergessen, dass die CPU bei spielen keineswegs idlet, in der Regel werden ja diverse Threads für Soundberechnung, Graka-treiber usw. schon jetzt auf die Cores verteilt. wie Benchmarks oft zeigen sind ohnehin die CPUs ein bremsender Faktor in Sachen Graka-Leistung, sofern man nicht die allerhöchsten auflösungen fährt. Insofern ist es fraglich, ob "Physik-CPU" der sinvollere weg ist.


> Ich sehe nicht, dass Grakas soviel idlen, so dass man sagen kann hier liegt Leistung für Physik brach. Dass beides entwickelt wird ist wohl die flexibelste Lösung, dann kann man die Physik einfach dorthin verlagern, wo weniger Leistung fürs restliche Game benötigt wird.


Jein. Beides zu entwickeln ist natürlich flexibel (und so geschieht es ja momentan auch), aber pro Spiel geht eben nunmal nur eine Physikengine. Da beide Physikengines einzubauen ist halt vermutlich ein dicker Batzen Mehrarbeit für die Spieleentwickler.

Jedenfalls, solange das auf unserem Rücken ausgetragen wird, sind wir Käufer die Verlierer...
Ich hoffe einfach, dass die PhyX-on-Radeon-entwickler es hinbekommen und AMD-Käufern kein Nachteil entsteht. Egal ob mit Segen AMDs oder ohne.


----------



## Stefan Payne (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: PhysX - AMD Radeon Es geht zügig voran !!*

Ich muss Adrenalize zustimmen!

Für AMD wäre es besser, wenn sie mit nVidia zusammen gegen Intel arbeiten würden!

Ersteinmal ist nVidia nicht so groß/mächtig wie Intel daher kann man mit nV besser leben, zum anderen muss man versuchen Intel an allen Fronten anzugreifen, auch bei Software wie Physikengines!!

Auch wenn AMD hier eher ein Mitläufer ist und weniger ein Technologieträger...

Unterm Strich kann man nur sagen, das es von AMD ziemlich doof ist, mit Intel zusammen zu arbeiten, eventuell ist man aber Vertraglich (Lizenzen) an Intel gebunden


----------



## Prosef (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: PhysX - AMD Radeon Es geht zügig voran !!*

Ich finde, AMD sollte OpenCL unterstützen. Mit OpenCL ist es möglich, die Berechnungen auf CPU und GPU aufzuteilen. OpenCL wäre daher deutlich flexibler und effektiver als die CUDA-Lösung. Für AMD würde die OpenCL-Umgebung nur Vorteile bringen, da sie sowohl im CPU- als auch im GPU-Bereich tätig sind. Außerdem ist CUDA halt wieder so ne nV-Eigenentwicklung. AMD setzt ja mehr auf offene Standards und Lösungen.

Hier ein kleiner Wikipedia-Artikel zu OpenCL.


----------



## lordxeen (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: PhysX - AMD Radeon Es geht zügig voran !!*



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Das Geld kommt doch von AMD bzw. Nvidia. Oder denkst du "The way it's meant to be played" erscheint bei diversen Spielen als Logo, weil es so hübsch aussieht?


Deswegen sage ich ja, "das Geld das fließt ". Da bin ich ganz deiner Meinung.



> Mann muss sich ja nur die Benchmarkergebnisse ansehen z.B. vom 3dMark Vantage, da schlägt eine GPU die CPUs um den Faktor 7 bis 10 iirc. Un man darf nicht vergessen, dass die CPU bei spielen keineswegs idlet, in der Regel werden ja diverse Threads für Soundberechnung, Graka-treiber usw. schon jetzt auf die Cores verteilt. wie Benchmarks oft zeigen sind ohnehin die CPUs ein bremsender Faktor in Sachen Graka-Leistung, sofern man nicht die allerhöchsten auflösungen fährt. Insofern ist es fraglich, ob "Physik-CPU" der sinvollere weg ist.


Aber die Graka idlet? Ich sage doch, die Anforderungen des Spiels entscheiden, ob GPU-P oder CPU-P sinnvoller ist.


> Jein. Beides zu entwickeln ist natürlich flexibel (und so geschieht es ja momentan auch), aber pro Spiel geht eben nunmal nur eine Physikengine. Da beide Physikengines einzubauen ist halt vermutlich ein dicker Batzen Mehrarbeit für die Spieleentwickler.
> ...


So und nun zu dem Punkt, den du völlig übersiehst:
Es braucht keine 2 Engines! PhysX kann sowohl von CPU als auch GPU berechnet werden. Da wird die gleiche Engine verwendet, nur sind halt entsprechend der Leistungsfähigkeit jeweils Grenzen gesetzt, aber das haben wir auch schon heute. Man könnte ingame praktisch nen Schalter haben, Leute mit schwacher GPU lassens auf der CPU laufen die anderen bürdens der Graka auf. Der Käufer ist im Augenblick der Gewinner. AMD ist in der angenehmen Position einfach abwarten zu können, falls GPU-P wichtig wird gibts nen Treiber sonst wars nur teuer für Nvidia, allerdings glaube ich das kaum. PhysiX ist im Augenblick unglaublich attraktiv.


----------



## Adrenalize (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: PhysX - AMD Radeon Es geht zügig voran !!*



lordxeen schrieb:


> Aber die Graka idlet? Ich sage doch, die Anforderungen des Spiels entscheiden, ob GPU-P oder CPU-P sinnvoller ist.


Du vergisst nur, dass man die Grafikdetials für gewöhnlich anpassen kann. Wenn das spiel ruckelt mit Physik, dreht man halt die Grafik ggf. etwas runter. Viel braucht es ja nicht. Um die Performance einer Phyx-Karte zu erreichen, muss man ja eine GPU angeblich mit nichtmal 10% auslasten.
Und nun drossle mal in einem spiel die CPU-Auslastung. Ach, da gibts keine Einstellungsmöglichkeit in den Optionen? Sowas aber auch! 


> So und nun zu dem Punkt, den du völlig übersiehst:
> Es braucht keine 2 Engines! PhysX kann sowohl von CPU als auch GPU berechnet werden. Da wird die gleiche Engine verwendet, nur sind halt entsprechend der Leistungsfähigkeit jeweils Grenzen gesetzt, aber das haben wir auch schon heute. Man könnte ingame praktisch nen Schalter haben, Leute mit schwacher GPU lassens auf der CPU laufen die anderen bürdens der Graka auf. Der Käufer ist im Augenblick der Gewinner. AMD ist in der angenehmen Position einfach abwarten zu können, falls GPU-P wichtig wird gibts nen Treiber sonst wars nur teuer für Nvidia, allerdings glaube ich das kaum. PhysiX ist im Augenblick unglaublich attraktiv.


Ich glaube du hast da etwas missverstanden: Es gibt atm 2 Physikengines, PhyX und Havok. Beide waren mal unabhängig und wurden in Games benutzt, z.b. Crysis oder FEAR mit Havok, GRAW und UT3 z.B. nutzen PhyX. Beide Engines müssen in die Game-engine eingebettet werden, und ich wage mal zu behaupten, dass sie nicht ohne weiteres mal eben austauschbar sind. Entwickler haben also die doppelte Arbeit oder sie legen sich für ihr Spiel auf eine Engine fest. AMD tendiert momentan eher zu Havok (warum auch immer), vermutlich wird Nvidia aber PhysX stärker pushen, denn ihr Einfluss als Mitentwickler und Sponsoren ist afaik größer als der von Intel. Falls da also nicht irgendein Knoten platzt, wird PhysX demnächst an Havok vorbeiziehen und danks Nvidias dicken Marktanteilen im Gaming-Performance-Sektor bei Grafikkarten vermutlich flächendeckend verwendet werden können.
Sollte AMD da bocken und eine offizielle Unterstützung verweigern (weil sie ja für Havok werben wollen), würden ATI-Käufer dadurch abgewatscht.

Der Fall, den du beschreibst, ist ja bereits jetzt der Modus Operandi bei der PhysX-Engine. hat man keinen PhysX-Beschleuniger, läufts auf der CPU. Das dumme ist nur, dass die PhyX-engine im Gegensatz zur Havok-Engine nicht auf CPU optimiert wurde und es auch sicher nicht wird, sofern nicht demnächst Nvidia CpuForce-Prozessoren auf dem Markt kommen. PhysX über CPU ist nichts weiter als ein Fallback, damit das spiel überhaupt läuft Physikbeschleuniger.
Natürlich können wir Kunden abwarten und schauen, was Intel mit Havok anstellt. Ich nehme an, ein normaler Quadcore wird da reichen. Dazu noch eine potente Graka, und man ist auch für PhysC bereit. Hier geht es ja gerade eigentlich nur darum, dass AMD evtl. querschlägt und es den Entwicklern für PhyX-mit-ATI unnötig schwer macht.


----------



## lordxeen (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: PhysX - AMD Radeon Es geht zügig voran !!*

@adrenalize

Wir reden völlig aneinander vorbei. Ich habe auf deinen Beitrag eh nur geantwortet, weil du behauptet hast AMD zwinge den kd havok zu nutzen, was nicht geht, denn der kd, also wir kann das gar nicht bestimmen.

atm sieht es AMD als CPU-Hersteller halt eher wie Intel. AMD wirbt für gar nix.
Wenn AMD blockt schneiden sie sich ins eigene Fleisch. AMD wird Treiber bringen sobald echte Vorteile da sind, wirst sehn. Deine Panik kann ich nicht nachvollziehen AMD hat sich bisher noch gar nicht zum Mod geäußert.

Ich sage doch, die Anforderungen des Spiels entscheiden, ob GPU-P oder CPU-P sinnvoller ist. Das kam von mir, weil alle deine Beiträge einseitig pro GPU-P sind. Ich sage, es gibt keine absolut überlegene Lösung. Das Spiel entscheidet was sinnvoller ist. Rollenspiele brauchen meist mehr CPU-Power da kann man dann mit einer potenten Graka und GPU-P Entlastung bringen. Bei Crysis kannste das knicken. Da ist die Physik auf der CPU gut aufgehoben. Wer dreht schon Grafik für Physik runter 
Havok vs PhysX is klar, aber die Entwickler müssen net beides einbauen und werden dies auch nimmer tun. Ein Entwickler entscheidet sich immer nur für eine Engine.
Daher liegt PhysX im Augenblick vorne, sie kann beides, gut mag auf der CPU net so performant sein, dann müssen eben die Effekte der Physik runter. Wenn die Effekte es wert sind und aktuelle CPUs das auf Teufel komm raus net hinbekommen werden die Kunden schon laut genug schreien damit ATI das auch auf ihren Karten ermöglicht, solange es aber keine interessanten Spiele mit sowas gibt


----------



## Adrenalize (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: PhysX - AMD Radeon Es geht zügig voran !!*



lordxeen schrieb:


> @adrenaline


Du kannst meinen Nick gern kopieren&einfügen, wir dir nachtippen zu schwer fällt 


> Wir reden völlig aneinander vorbei. Ich habe auf deinen Beitrag eh nur geantwortet, weil du behauptet hast AMD zwinge den kd havok zu nutzen, was nicht geht, denn der kd, also wir kann das gar nicht bestimmen.


Ok, das "zwingen" war vielleicht etwas unglücklich gewählt als Begriff. Ich bezog mich auf den Satz aus der News:


> AMD ist derzeit nicht sehr Kooperativ, es wird gehofft, dass AMD nicht versucht dieses Projekt abzuwürgen. (PhysX vs HAVOC !!)


Wenn man ein wenig googelt, findet man auch recht schnell Sachen wie das hier:
ATI CrossFire™ and Physics
Upps, schau, das rumdiskutieren ist ohnehin müßig, AMD will die Physik auch auf der GPU laufen lassen.

Ich kürze hier mal ab. Da darfst gerne CPU-Physik als in manchen Fällen überlegen ansehen, die Meinung steht dir zu, ich sehe es halt nicht so und auch die beiden großen Graka-Hersteller und die beiden Physik-Engine-Besitzer scheinen ja schwer bemüht, das auf GPU umzuschreiben.
Ich vermute halt, dass das gut parallelisierbare Gleitkomma- und Vektorberechnungen anfallen. Bei einem Erdrutsch oder einer Explosion z.B. kann auch eine billige GPU recht problemlos 100 physikalische Splitter- oder steinflugbahnen parallel berechnen, einfach durch ihren Aufbau mit unified Shadern und Streamprozessoren. Eine CPU hat nicht genug ALUs, um da mitzuhalten. Da müsste man dann seriell vorgehen. aber ich bin auf dem Gebiet kein Experte.

Panik habe ich hierbei auch keine, zumal ich selbst ja eine CUDA-fähige G80 GTS besitze, die hoffentlich auch demnächst ihren physx-kompatiblen Forceware bekommt. Es ist halt nur wieder typisch, dass AMD da anscheinend (wenn man den dortigen Blogberichten glaubt) diese Leute nicht unterstützt.
Naja, hoffentlich wird kein Physikkrieg daraus, auf sowas wie DVD+R vs DVD-R bei Grafikkarten können wir alle gern verzichten.


----------



## klefreak (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: PhysX - AMD Radeon Es geht zügig voran !!*

Ich denke, dass sich AMD das ganze mal genau anschaut und dann (nachdem Nvidia die Entwicklungsarbeit geleistet hat) das ganze heimlich still und leise in den Treiber integrieren wird (hoffentlich !!)

dass NVidia versucht sich und seine Produkte zu stärken, indem man eine möglichst breite Hardwarebasis schafft, ist ja auch aus firmentechnischer Sicht notwendig. Wenn dann Intel mit Larrabee kommt, muss das andere Lager (Nvidia +/- AMD) ein gutes Konzept anbieten.

lg Klemens


----------



## Brzeczek (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: PhysX - AMD Radeon Es geht zügig voran !!*

Ich bin kein Programmiere aber ich finde das ganze Bulshit....

Wenn es Quad und Oka Core auf den Markt verbreitet sind sohlten die lieber 2 oder 3 Kerne für die Physik Berechnung nehmen, den jetzt Unterschützen die meisten Games nur 2 oder 3 Kerne da wäre es sinfoler die mit Physik zu bescheftigen, trodzdesen das die dann nicht so leistungs stark wären wie ein GPU.


----------



## Stefan Payne (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: PhysX - AMD Radeon Es geht zügig voran !!*

Ja, Physik muss von der CPU weg, die ist schon mit anderen Dingen so dermaßen beschäftigt, das es heirfür kaum noch Recourcen gibt.

Von daher ists vernünftig.
Zumal Rechenleistung in Form von Grafikkarten atm so dermaßen verschleudert wird...

Wohingegen bei den CPUs eher eine Stagnation eingetreten ist...
Auch heute meinen einige noch, mit einem 5 Jahre altem Rechner spielen zu müssen, die werden teilweise sogar mit D3D10 Karten wie der HD3850 kombiniert...

Aber genau hier ist das Problem:
a) die benötigte CPU Leistung wird von diesen Leuten ganz gewaltig unterschätzt!!
b) Wenn die CPU zu lahm ist, ist man gearscht, da is nix mit Details runterschrauben oder so, das Spiel ruckelt einfach, ohne das man dagegen was tun kann.
c) Die CPU ist schwer beschäftigt, was alles gemacht werden 'darf', ist vielen nicht ganz klar!
Die CPU muss z.B. die KI Berechnen, momentan auch die Physik, dann kommen noch andere Berechnungen wie das Aufbereiten des Codes durch den Treiber (hab woanders geschrieben, wie derb der Unterschied von Single Core auf Dual COres ist auch wenn das Spiel nur einen Thread hat!

Wie dem auch sei, allein durch die KI kann man eine CPU so dermaßen auslasten, das fürn Rest kein Platz mehr ist.

Supreme Commander (Forged Alliance) ist so ein Beispiel!
Mit einem 5GHz Dual Core läufts vielleicht anständig, andererseits kann man aber auch einen ~2GHz Quadcore nehmen, das beschleunigt das Spiel sehr spürbar!
Und hier dürfte wohl die KI das Problem sein...

€dit:
[highlight]die Frage ist doch, ob nV wirklich AMD lässt und nicht nur so tut als ob sie so tun als ob sie sie lassen![/highlight]


----------



## Matrix23 (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: PhysX - AMD Radeon Es geht zügig voran !!*

Einer der "großen" Gründe weshalb AMD sich derzeitig ein wenig quer stellt PhysX Support zu bringen, ist das Nvidia PhysX zwar offen für AMD hält, aber wenn AMD PhysX möchte, sie "TWIMTBP" adoptieren müssen - da scheiden sich momentan halt die Geister.


----------



## BloodySuicide (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: PhysX - AMD Radeon Es geht zügig voran !!*

AMD hat sich doch bereits für das Abkommen entschieden. Die Treiber sollen doch dann schon im Herbst kommen.
Nun ist AMD klar im Vorteil, da sie nun 2 Physikbanken, Havok + PhysX, auf der GPU berechnen können und Intel und NV haben nur für jeweils 1 Art die Lizens.
Die neuen Karten der 4K Serie haben ein enormes Potenzial in dieser Richtung, da die 800 Shadereinheiten massig Power dafür bieten.


----------



## klefreak (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: PhysX - AMD Radeon Es geht zügig voran !!*

Update 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/pcghx-news/19509-physx-amd-radeon-es-geht-zuegig-voran.html#post163295


----------



## Alex2201 (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: PhysX - AMD Radeon Es geht zügig voran !!*

gibt es schon ihrend was neues wegen dem Treiber bzw bis wann ist denn geplannt das er auf denn Markt kommt??


----------



## klefreak (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: PhysX - AMD Radeon Es geht zügig voran !!*

also derzeit gibt es keine richtigen News, was den Fortschritt des Projektes angeht, ich warte auch schon fast täglich darauf, dass irgendwas passiert 

lg Klemens


----------



## kmf (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: PhysX - AMD Radeon Es geht zügig voran !!*



klefreak schrieb:


> also derzeit gibt es keine richtigen News, was den Fortschritt des Projektes angeht, ich warte auch schon fast täglich darauf, dass irgendwas passiert
> 
> lg Klemens


Ich auch und zwar auf einen modifizierten Catalyst, der endlich den Einsatz meiner beiden HD 2900XT rechtfertigt.


----------



## Tomy4711 (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: PhysX - AMD Radeon Es geht zügig voran !!*



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Das Geld kommt doch von AMD bzw. Nvidia. Oder denkst du "The way it's meant to be played" erscheint bei diversen Spielen als Logo, weil es so hübsch aussieht?
> Wenn AMD den PhyX-Support für ihre Karten ausbremst, schneiden sie sich damit vermutlich nur ins eigene Fleisch.
> 
> Mann muss sich ja nur die Benchmarkergebnisse ansehen z.B. vom 3dMark Vantage, da schlägt eine GPU die CPUs um den Faktor 7 bis 10 iirc. Un man darf nicht vergessen, dass die CPU bei spielen keineswegs idlet, in der Regel werden ja diverse Threads für Soundberechnung, Graka-treiber usw. schon jetzt auf die Cores verteilt. wie Benchmarks oft zeigen sind ohnehin die CPUs ein bremsender Faktor in Sachen Graka-Leistung, sofern man nicht die allerhöchsten auflösungen fährt. Insofern ist es fraglich, ob "Physik-CPU" der sinvollere weg ist.
> ...



Nvidia ist ja auch nur so gnädig zu ATI/AMD weil sie von der Leistung der neuen Radeeons geschockt waren  Die machen das bestimmt nicht aus Nächstenliebe   Schaut euch doch mal an wieviele PCGH-User alleine schon zur Radeon wecheln wollen!!!!
Deshalb ist Nv so gnädig mit der PhysX entwiklung, weil sie Angst haben das nicht nur potenntielle Kunden weglaufen,sondern auch die Spieleentwickler die Seiten wechselt Welche Physik Engine jetzt die bessere ist kann ich leider nicht beurteilen, aber ich kann aber auch AMD verstehen, das dies keine leichte Entscheidung ist


----------



## Arrow1982 (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: PhysX - AMD Radeon Es geht zügig voran !!*



kmf schrieb:


> Ich auch und zwar auf einen modifizierten Catalyst, der endlich den Einsatz meiner beiden HD 2900XT rechtfertigt.



Das wird vermutlicherweise noch sehr, sehr lange dauern. Vielleicht werden die ja mal so beliebte Museumsstücke wie die Voodoo Teile!


----------



## Leopardgecko (1. August 2008)

*AW: PhysX - AMD Radeon Es geht zügig voran !!*



Tomy4711 schrieb:


> Nvidia ist ja auch nur so gnädig zu ATI/AMD weil sie von der Leistung der neuen Radeeons geschockt waren  Die machen das bestimmt nicht aus Nächstenliebe   Schaut euch doch mal an wieviele PCGH-User alleine schon zur Radeon wecheln wollen!!!!
> Deshalb ist Nv so gnädig mit der PhysX entwiklung, weil sie Angst haben das nicht nur potenntielle Kunden weglaufen,sondern auch die Spieleentwickler die Seiten wechselt Welche Physik Engine jetzt die bessere ist kann ich leider nicht beurteilen, aber ich kann aber auch AMD verstehen, das dies keine leichte Entscheidung ist



Sicher macht Nvidia das nicht aus Nächstenliebe, aber mit Sicherheit auch nicht aus Angst (schon gar nicht von ATI).

Warum sollte Nvidia Angst haben, das die Spieleentwickler die Seite wechseln?
Genau *das* ist doch der Grund, warum Nvidia die PhysX-Unterstützung auf den Radeons befürwortet!
Nvidia möchte doch, das die Spielehersteller wechseln, nämlich von Havoc auf PhysX und je größer die Basis der unterstützenden Hardware, desto höher ist die Chance.

Da Havoc bisher die wesentlich breitere Basis bei den Spieleherstellern hat, wäre es von Nvidia äußerst dumm, sich mit PhysX alleine einzumauern.
Dann wäre ihnen nämlich genauso viel Erfolg damit sicher, wie damals Aegia, nämlich 0.
Also macht es durchaus Sinn, die Konkurenz mit ins Boot zu holen um Intels Physikengine Paroli zu bieten.

Das dadurch der eigentliche Sieger ATI heißen würde (wann bekommt man schon mal solches KnowHow einfach geschenkt?), scheint man in der Konzernspitze von AMD noch nicht begriffen zu haben.
Aber letzendlich wird es wohl eher wieder an der mangelnden Flexibilität bzw. dem Unvermögen der Spielehersteller scheitern...


----------



## klefreak (3. August 2008)

*AW: PhysX - AMD Radeon: Es geht zügig voran*

ein ganz ein kleines UPDATE:

wirklich winzig!! (ganz unten)

--> neuer Diskussionsstoff 

Quelle:

PhysX GPU Acceleration on Radeon Update - Page 17


lg Klemens


----------



## KTMDoki (4. August 2008)

*AW: PhysX - AMD Radeon: Es geht zügig voran*

schaut mom so aus, als ob AMD sie Infos net weitergeben wollen...

LINK - Seite 18

mal schaun, was da noch raus kommt


----------



## Arrow1982 (6. August 2008)

*AW: PhysX - AMD Radeon: Es geht zügig voran*

Das ist aber irgendwie dumm von AMD. Die beckleckern sich da nicht mit Ruhm!


----------



## Naraya (8. August 2008)

*AW: PhysX - AMD Radeon: Es geht zügig voran*

Ich hab mal so zwei fragen und zwar: kann man den schon nen modifizierten Treiber irgendwo ziehn, oder weiß wer wann die fertig werden könnten
und noch viel wichtiger, läuft das auch auf meiner HD 3850, weil hab die AGP version.


----------



## klefreak (8. August 2008)

*AW: PhysX - AMD Radeon: Es geht zügig voran*

also bekommen kann man das zeug noch nirgends, außer man ist im BETA Programm aber auch die AGP Versionen sollten unterstützt werden.

im Forum auf NGOHQ.com sprechen die Leute von verschiedenen "Veröffentlichungsterminen", welche alle im Zusammenhang mit Veröffentlichungen seitens NVidia stehen, ob das dann stimmt ist leider ungewiss

lg Klemens


----------



## Naraya (9. August 2008)

*AW: PhysX - AMD Radeon: Es geht zügig voran*

man das wäre echt verdammt cool wenn das noch klappen würde, in näherer zeit, dann überlebt mein system ja noch ne weile


----------



## Arrow1982 (9. August 2008)

*AW: PhysX - AMD Radeon: Es geht zügig voran*

Ich denke mal, daß da AMD schon irgendwas erfinden wird. Wenn die nicht wollen, daß da was programmiert wird, dann wirds schlimmstenfalls per Anwalt oder so gestoppt. Wie bei Creative oder so...


----------



## klefreak (21. August 2008)

*AW: PhysX - AMD Radeon: Es geht zügig voran*

hier ein "offizielles" Posting von Regeneration



> Posted by Regeneration on August 20th, 2008, 06:36 PM
> We will post update as soon as we could. Until then, I’m closing this thread due to exaggerated flaming (advertising revenue? Oh yeah? then where are my millions?). The quiet keeping policy is not against you! Many hostile sources are watching us.
> 
> Last edited by Regeneration; August 20th, 2008 at 06:43 PM.



also, nun heißt es abwarten

lg Klemens


----------



## redlabour (6. September 2009)

*AW: PhysX - AMD Radeon: Es geht zügig voran*

Und wir warten, und warten und nichts wird geschehen.


----------



## dadstaxi (7. September 2009)

*AW: PhysX - AMD Radeon: Es geht zügig voran*

Sicher?


----------



## mr.greywater (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: PhysX - AMD Radeon: Es geht zügig voran*

AW: PhysX - AMD Radeon: Es geht zügig voran?

Also langsam glaub ich dem Titel dieses Thread nich mehr.

Wo bleiben die Treiber???


----------



## klefreak (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: PhysX - AMD Radeon: Es geht zügig voran*



mr.greywater schrieb:


> AW: PhysX - AMD Radeon: Es geht zügig voran?
> 
> Also langsam glaub ich dem Titel dieses Thread nich mehr.
> 
> Wo bleiben die Treiber???




zum Zeitpunkt dieses Updates schien es so, als ob sich baldigst was tun würde, inzwischen denke ich, dass es hier zu keinem brauchbaren Ende kommen wird..

mfg


----------



## Klutten (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: PhysX - AMD Radeon: Es geht zügig voran*

Die News ist steinalt ...daher CLOSED.


----------

